# Mindle Gross, Brownsville, Brooklyn & Massapequa, LI



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 3, 2010)

she translated the yiddish letters i have into english....she grew up off Pitkin Avenue....I wonder if my beloved mother & Mindle ever crossed paths in Brownsville....i also wonder if my beloved mother ever crossed paths with Alexander Miester aka Al Lewis Grand Pa....they grad HS at Thomas Jefferson HS only a few years a part....God Bless to all that never made it to America from the eastern european countries!!


----------



## legalskier (Aug 3, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i also wonder if my beloved mother ever crossed paths with Alexander Miester aka Al Lewis Grand Pa....they grad HS at Thomas Jefferson HS only a few years a part....



Actually, young Mr Meister didn't graduate:
_Lewis said he moved to Brooklyn, New York with his family as a child and attended Thomas Jefferson High School, from which he left in his junior year._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Lewis_(actor)

Few things are known for certain about his early life, evidently how he wanted it:
_"Lewis was born Albert Meister, probably in 1923, although he insisted that he was born in 1910. This, and Lewis's many other questionable stories, means that much of the actor's life is a broth of conjecture that his fans will no doubt squabble over for years to come."_
Id.

One thing's for sure, though- Grandpa was _da man!_
:beer:


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2010)

one time, my buddy and i took 3wheeleders out in teh snow. my buddies engine blew up. heres the hole in the case. it made a mess. he needed a new engine. i had manual, it was written in english, so no translation needed.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> one time, my buddy and i took 3wheeleders out in teh snow. my buddies engine blew up. heres the hole in the case. it made a mess. he needed a new engine. i had manual, it was written in english, so no translation needed.



I see the problem. There was a penny stuck in the gears.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> I see the problem. There was a penny stuck in the gears.



Gold. Comedy gold, there.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> one time, my buddy and i took 3wheeleders out in teh snow. my buddies engine blew up. heres the hole in the case. it made a mess. he needed a new engine. i had manual, it was written in english, so no translation needed.



You're doing it wrong, the pictures generally aren't supposed to have anything to do with the text....


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You're doing it wrong, the pictures generally aren't supposed to have anything to do with the text....



Right. And there was only 1 train of thoug t in there. When your buddy's ATV blew up, it's really more important that there was talent at the Institution, and that your grandmother knits wool booties for kittens.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 4, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Gold. Comedy gold, there.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2010)

I need some practice. Let me try this again....


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2010)

yesterday I had some icecream. but i'm watching my figure. my trainder has me working on my heals at the gym. Jo namth has special shoes he wears...or maybe that's the other futball guy. Hannah Montana? :flame::-?:evil::roll:;-):smash:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> yesterday I had some icecream. but i'm watching my figure. my trainder has me working on my heals at the gym. Jo namth has special shoes he wears...or maybe that's the other futball guy. Hannah Montana? :flame::-?:evil::roll:;-):smash:




ROFLMAO!!!

I was racking it old school at my beloved institution when my grandmother walked in with a Falafel that she said wasn't as good as the ones you could get in the old country but yet she still kept giving me a deep tissue massage so good that I was sore when I went down to look at the beautiful ladies from afar


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> I was racking it old school at my beloved institution when my grandmother walked in with a Falafel that she said wasn't as good as the ones you could get in the old country but yet she still kept giving me a deep tissue massage so good that I was sore when I went down to look at the beautiful ladies from afar



Dude, there is falafel in your post and there is falafel in your picture. That's not how it works. The picture has to have nothing to do with the post. (Glenn has it right--see above).


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> I was racking it old school at my beloved institution when my grandmother walked in with a Falafel that she said wasn't as good as the ones you could get in the old country but yet she still kept giving me a deep tissue massage so good that I was sore when I went down to look at the beautiful ladies from afar


 
Al Lewis went on to become a massage therapist.
With his cape on.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 4, 2010)

(CNN) -- A 14-year-old Dutch girl set sail Wednesday morning on a journey to travel around the world.

Laura Dekker left her home port of Den Osse at 9:10 a.m., her spokesman Peter de Lange confirmed.

"She will arrive in Portugal, near Lisbon, in two or three weeks," de Lange said. "She is traveling in her yacht, Guppy, with her father until Lisbon where she will start the official solo sailing trip around the world."

Dekker's attempt to circle the globe hasn't always been smooth sailing.

Last August, Dutch authorities placed Dekker under state care for two months after her parents refused to prevent her from undertaking the potentially dangerous voyage.

Last October, a Dutch court ruled against letting Dekker sail solo around the world, saying she is not experienced enough to make the trip on her own. However, she would be allowed to travel this year if she fulfilled certain requirements the court established for her to sail.

Dekker is seeking to become the youngest person to sail solo around the world.


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

Pitkin Avenue is a good place to have your tractor power-washed


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 4, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Dude, there is falafel in your post and there is falafel in your picture. That's not how it works. The picture has to have nothing to do with the post. (Glenn has it right--see above).



junie!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Dude, there is falafel in your post and there is falafel in your picture. That's not how it works. The picture has to have nothing to do with the post. (Glenn has it right--see above).



Okay, Ill work on it.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

billski said:


> Pitkin Avenue is a good place to have your tractor power-washed



My wife ain't too bright. One day our car got stolen. I said to her, 'Did you get a look at the guy?' She said, 'No, but I got the license number.'


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2010)

:lol::lol:





legalskier said:


> My wife ain't too bright. One day our car got stolen. I said to her, 'Did you get a look at the guy?' She said, 'No, but I got the license number.'



Did you find him and beat him with a napkin holder? :smash::smash::beer::argue::angry::flag::blink:


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Did you find him and beat him with a napkin holder? :smash::smash::beer::argue::angry::flag::blink:



Horseshoes work better.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Did you find him and beat him with a napkin holder? :smash::smash::beer::argue::angry::flag::blink:



Grossingers used to have nice napkin holders.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 4, 2010)

legalskier said:


> My wife ain't too bright. One day our car got stolen. I said to her, 'Did you get a look at the guy?' She said, 'No, but I got the license number.'



I think your wife and I were separated at birth.  I would've given you the same answer.  Didja catch the guy?



legalskier said:


> Grossingers used to have nice napkin holders.



I've been to Katz's.  No napkin holders there; but I think you have to take a number, no?


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Grossingers used to have nice napkin holders.



My beloved grandmother used to put them in her purse.  After she took a number.
Those were the days, my friend.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 4, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Those were the days, my friend.



I AM a grandmother.  Does that mean these are the days?


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I AM a grandmother.  Does that mean these are the days?


Don't feel bad, they refer to my life stories as "back in the day".  :-o:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 4, 2010)

billski said:


> Don't feel bad, they refer to my life stories as "back in the day".  :-o:razz::razz::razz:



Are you a grandfather?


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2010)

my father told me about a time a water main broke. all the children went outiside. our dog ritzy was in the back of the car for our trip to upstate. gregg...r-u going to ski @ sundownn this season? maybe we can rack emm' on that trail. I wear tube socks. :beer::razz::flag::flag:


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Are you a grandfather?


  Nah, got started too late and I've got some pretty independent-minded kids.  I can wait.  There is a lot of skiing to be done still.....


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 4, 2010)

billski said:


> Nah, got started too late and I've got some pretty independent-minded kids.  I can wait.  There is a lot of skiing to be done still.....



My kids are independent-minded.  : - )  Not sure how that precludes having kids, but okay.  I started early.  ; - )  Gonna ski with the grandkids.  Can't wait!!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 4, 2010)

I think tube socks are the shizzle. My beloved grandma used to go to Second Avenue Deli and put all the sweet and low in her purse. Her purse was grey. Some horses are grey, but some are also gray. Green is my favorite color besides black. But green is my favorite I think.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I AM a grandmother.  Does that mean these are the days?



Alas, Grossingers closed in 1986.
Right after Don Rickle's said his wife drowned in the pool because she was wearing so much jewelry.
:lol:


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> my father told me about a time a water main broke. all the children went outiside. our dog ritzy was in the back of the car for our trip to upstate. gregg...r-u going to ski @ sundownn this season? maybe we can rack emm' on that trail. I wear tube socks. :beer::razz::flag::flag:




Which reminds me- how's Mitzi?


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

billski said:


> Don't feel bad, they refer to my life stories as "back in the day".  :-o:razz::razz::razz:



Nostalgia just isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 4, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Alas, Grossingers closed in 1986.
> Right after Don Rickle's wife drowned in the pool because she was wearing so much jewelry.
> :lol:



google the concord & uncle luigi....louis cappeli or whatever his name is....there is no more market for municipal bonds etc? YIKES!!


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> My kids are independent-minded.  : - )  Not sure how that precludes having kids, but okay.


  It's my way of saying it will probably be quite a while before marriage is in anybody's offing given their objective, which I will keep off this list.



WakeboardMom said:


> .  I started early.  ; - )   Gonna ski with the grandkids.  Can't wait!!


  I don't wanna ski that slow for a while.  Did my dues with my own kidz.


don't forget the pickled socks in Las Vegas


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 4, 2010)

billski said:


> I don't wanna ski that slow for a while.  Did my dues with my own kidz.



My husband's got bad knees.  He's looking forward to having the excuse to leave me.




billski said:


> It's my way of saying it will probably be quite a while before marriage is in anybody's offing given their objective, which I will keep off this list.



LOL...see avatar.  It's son #3 and his g/f's boat.  ; - )


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 4, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Which reminds me- how's Mitzi?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> google the concord & uncle luigi....louis cappeli or whatever his name is....there is no more market for municipal bonds etc? YIKES!!



Seriously, honest question here- what int eh name of all that's Good and Holy are you talkign about? Please break downt eh train of thought that got you to that statement, because I really just can't figure it out at all.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


>



I _thought_ I had heard something like that.....


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Seriously, honest question here- what int eh name of all that's Good and Holy are you talkign about? Please break downt eh train of thought that got you to that statement, because I really just can't figure it out at all.



This.
_Cappelli is the second largest stockholder in Empire Resorts, which operates the Monticello Racetrack and racino. Cappelli is also currently in the process of building a casino on the site of the Concord Resort Hotel (estimated cost between $600 million and $700 million in Phase I, and over $1 billion it total). It is slated to be one of the largest development projects in the history of upstate New York._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_R._Cappelli


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> google the concord & uncle luigi....louis cappeli or whatever his name is....there is no more market for municipal bonds etc? YIKES!!



mario brothers is so fun! do youduck hunt? the dog would laff if u missed. :-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> mario brothers is so fun! do youduck hunt? the dog would laff if u missed. :-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o



I had a dog once


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2010)

legalskier said:


> This.
> _Cappelli is the second largest stockholder in Empire Resorts, which operates the Monticello Racetrack and racino. Cappelli is also currently in the process of building a casino on the site of the Concord Resort Hotel (estimated cost between $600 million and $700 million in Phase I, and over $1 billion it total). It is slated to be one of the largest development projects in the history of upstate New York._
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_R._Cappelli



Monticello, featured on the back of the nickel, was designed by Thomas Jefferson, who is on the front of the nickel. The Young Adult Borough Center  in Brooklyn, near the beloved Jefferson neighborhood, is better than a lot of high school experiences. Jefferson Davis, who probably wouldn't have been popular at the YABC for some fairly obvious reasons, might have worn tube socks, had they been available. 

DJ Bigtime, a beloved dj and brother to DJ Shaka-T, lives in Monticello, Brooklyn, and keeps tube socks in his pants.

There is no record of him flying on the Concord.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> I had a dog once



killington doesn't have chef boy r dee. i wonder if they do at "da instituituion?""""":dunce::dunce::dunce:


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> LOL...see avatar.  It's son #3 and his g/f's boat.  ; - )


egads- it's the Popsicle family - those colors break all the circuit breakers!


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

this thread is almost as much fun as the "what I'm doing right now" thread.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 4, 2010)

billski said:


> this thread is almost as much fun as the "what I'm doing right now" thread.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Jefferson Davis, who probably wouldn't have been popular at the YABC for some fairly obvious reasons, might have worn tube socks, had they been available..



If only tube socks had been available to Washington at Valley Forge back in '77-'78......



ctenidae said:


> There is no record of him flying on the Concord.



Or to the Concord.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concord_Resort_Hotel

Which reminds me- I enjoy watching the Flight of the Conchords, even though it's spelled differently.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Which reminds me- I enjoy watching the Flight of the Conchords, even though it's spelled differently.



Flight of the Penguins was, predictably, fairly boring.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Flight of the Penguins was, predictably, fairly boring.




Was that the sequel to March of the Penguins? I must have missed it.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 4, 2010)

I dislike Sydney Crosby. Like Malkin though.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Flight of the Penguins was, predictably, fairly boring.



What happened, were they voted off the island?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2010)

legalskier said:


> What happened, were they voted off the island?



yup, but they were allowed to stay at the institution as long as they rack it old school


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> yup, but they were allowed to stay at the institution as long as they rack it old school



after racking it, do they drink mohittos and get a massage from a male-esque jamacan female?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> after racking it, do they drink mohittos and get a massage from a male-esque jamacan female?



No, that was Plight of the Fan Guns.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 4, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> No, that was Plight of the Fan Guns.




does that make for happy feet?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> does that make for happy feet?



The ending, when everything works out, is like a deep tissue massage from a Jamaican shemale maseusse for your feet.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> The ending, when everything works out, is like a deep tissue massage from a Jamaican shemale maseusse for your feet.



Sounds like a happy ending.
To the movie.


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

Jefferson Davis was our best president.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> The ending, when everything works out, is like a deep tissue massage from a Jamaican shemale maseusse for your feet.



btu she cut me off in the lot! :argue::argue:then made a mean face! i was @ the gym for 3 hours! I did three set of 10...and talked for the other hower and 50 minutes. 

AntFlow


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> she translated the yiddish letters i have into english....she grew up off Pitkin Avenue....I wonder if my beloved mother & Mindle ever crossed paths in Brownsville....i also wonder if my beloved mother ever crossed paths with Alexander Miester aka Al Lewis Grand Pa....they grad HS at Thomas Jefferson HS only a few years a part....God Bless to all that never made it to America from the eastern european countries!!



Back to the original topic.  Benjamin Franklin  was my favorite president, not Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 5, 2010)

billski said:


> Back to the original topic.  Benjamin Franklin  was my favorite president, not Thomas Jefferson.



But did he have a gang named after him like Martin Van Buren?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buwunI_4DZg

8 fingers


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

legalskier said:


> But did he have a gang named after him like Martin Van Buren?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buwunI_4DZg
> 
> 8 fingers



Pablo Picasso never got called an asshole. He could drive down the street in his El Dorado, and the girls would turn the color of an avocado.


----------

